# Интернет > Web-программирование > AJAX >  onsubmit и action в ajax-форме

## nitskel

Здравствуйте.
Как я понимаю если onsubmit возвращает false, то скрипт не идет дальше по ссылке из action.
Вот мой код


```
<form action="comments.php" method="post" id="commentform" onSubmit="postcomment() return false;">
```

или


```
<form action="comments.php" method="post" id="commentform" onSubmit="return postcomment();">
```

 - где функция всегда возвращает false

Проблема в общем в следующем. В хроме и опере после выполнения javascript'а идет выполнение comment.php и происходит дублирование комментариев и перезагрузка страницы.
Подскажите как это побороть? пожалуйста?

----------

